# fletching jig for spin wings??



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have the Beiter tri-liner. It works well but takes some practice if you want your lines to be absolutely perfect. Plan on doing a few practice arrows and cleaning them up to redo.


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

I used to use the tri-liner but got the Socx wraps with lines. Now I just use the wing holders. Lately I've been using freehand to give it a try and been successful.

I'm not sure if MKII will fit the spig jig since they were made for ace and x10.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

do i have to get the wing holder if i get the the beiter tri-liner?...the 1pk or the 3pk?....thanks for the replies so far guys!!


----------



## TGStan (Dec 30, 2008)

The TriLiner is for making alignment marks on the shaft, not application of the wing per se. They serve two different functions; marking the arrow v. applying the wing and tape.

You can only do one wing per time, so you only _need_ one wing holder. Beiter's idea is to have multiple wing holders ready and 'loaded' with wings in your case/quiver so you can repair them in the field quickly.


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> do i have to get the wing holder if i get the the beiter tri-liner?...the 1pk or the 3pk?....thanks for the replies so far guys!!


The tri-liner just helps to mark the lines and in no way holds the wing holders. You can get the three pack and load all three holders during a tournament so you don't need to fiddle with loading them between ends.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

ok! thanks again guys...i will get the tri-liner and the 3pk....


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

Try these posts Jose. I don't think the Tri liner and all that are worth the money. I haven't used one though. 
With my Cartel fletcher and a ruler held in the clamp I can draw any angle on to the shaft and with memo clip I can put them on easily even with my shakey hands  

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=682252
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=6662361&postcount=21


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I've got the Spig fletcher, it works really well on A/C/E sized shafts, and pretty well on X10 size. You can apply all 3 vanes while the jig is on the shaft (very easy, just slide the vane down edgefirst and rotate so the tape sticks), then pull the jig off, wrap the end tape, and have as perfect an arrow as you'll see. Only does straight though (not that thats a problem for me).

-James


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

It's worth mentioning that the beiter wing holder allows you to put a little red plastic cap on a post (very small) and this allows you to apply spin wings with slight offset (2 degrees?) when the arrow has straight lines drawn on it. Or leave the cap off to apply straight.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a bieter triliner with fletching holders (<-i think those things are a waste of money xD). I use the triliner for my MckinneyIIs 725. Anyway, the triliner just draws the lines as many have told you. It does probably make it easier with the fletching holders to apply the fletchings. Currently I free hand the double sided tape onto the spinwings, and then apply the spinwings to the arrow shaft. All of this is free-handed. 
I play a lot of video games so....maybe thats why my hand is steady =)
Otherwise the holder might be useful. Although three seems like its not worth it....money-wise.


----------



## BergerButton (Dec 3, 2008)

I simply use my Bitzenburger but instead of clamping the spin wings in it I just tape it on above it.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks again guys....too late on the other brands as i already ordered the beiter set and it has been shipped!!


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey jmvargas..
A few years after this post..how did the Beiter work out for you and are you still using...I'm now right where you were a few years back...I'd appreciate an update.

Thanks


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Or, a person could just use CX Nano Pro's which come with lines already on them!

Why other arrow manufacturers don't do this is beyond me. Everyone I've showed this feature to loves it. Makes fletching up with my Elivanes a cinch!

John


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

I use the Beiter tri-liner and mark my arrows with a silver pen. I put the tape on my spinwings free hand then cut the tape to size with some nail scissors then I apply them free hand on to the arrows. I keep pre taped spin wings ready for when I need them saves a lot of time when doing field repairs.
this has been the quickest way for me.


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

The tri-liner is great. I draw my line with a fine marker and they stay on there for awhile. When I fletch with spinwings, (I've been using Elivanes), the vane holders are great. It speeds up the fletching process significantly for me.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Cool.
I just ordered the Tri Liner and one clip from LAS.
Thanks for the comments.


----------

